# Plastidip Wheels Black



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

Wheels look really good on the red, also is that window tint or just the angle?


----------



## Blayne (Jul 18, 2015)

5% in the back, and 50% front.


----------



## Blayne (Jul 18, 2015)

Another view


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

looks good - thought about doing this I may give it a go at least for the winter to protect the wheels.


----------



## Blayne (Jul 18, 2015)

Thank you, I really like the way it turned out. Taking the wheels off was the hardest part.


----------



## Blayne (Jul 18, 2015)

Well AEM was on backorder so I went with the trifecta tune. Should be fun.


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

When plasti dipping the rims, should I worry about the lug nut holes? Was thinking it would be tough with the plasti dip inside of them?


----------



## Getaway_Driver (Sep 10, 2015)

^^^No, you don't need to worry about it. The lug nuts will go in just fine.

Source: Plastidipped my previous vehicle's wheels. Will be doing the same with my Eco.


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

Getaway_Driver said:


> ^^^No, you don't need to worry about it. The lug nuts will go in just fine.
> 
> Source: Plastidipped my previous vehicle's wheels. Will be doing the same with my Eco.


thank you


----------

